# Green Family Farm's Boer Kid Watch 2011 - "It's Finished!"



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 1, 2010)

So, we are about a month to a month and a half until our does are due to kid. Any guesses about who is going to go first? Or any guesses on singles or twins? 

Please forgive some of the crappy pics. I'll try to get some better ones later. Here's the line-up:

1. Alexis









Bred to this Red buck: 




She has produced traditional kids the last 2 times she was bred to the buck above.
KIDDED 1/6/2011 to Twin Does

All the others are bred to our young buck, Tigger:





2. Bunny








KIDDED 1/29/2011 to a Doeling

3. "Drama Mama"








(Please excuse her dingleberry. )
KIDDED 1/28/2011

4. Echo









5. Rosey, Paint Doe









6. Ruby, Red Doe (NOT bred in August, is back in with the buck for June kids... )









0


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Rosey, just because she is sooooo huge! I know nothing about how to tell...my guess on her would be twins, if not trips (are trips common with this breed?). 
'Course, I could be way off on my guesses, but that's what I'm going with


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 1, 2010)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with Rosey, just because she is sooooo huge! I know nothing about how to tell...my guess on her would be twins, if not trips (are trips common with this breed?).
> 'Course, I could be way off on my guesses, but that's what I'm going with


Rosey and Ruby were actually out of a set of triplets (they had a brother, which we did not get). She was looking absolutely HUGE today. I checked her for bloat just because she looked so big, but she was ok.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 1, 2010)

I LOVE Rosey and Ruby! So cute! Now that you said she isn't bred she is  (The Goat Law: Do not do what humans want you to!)


----------



## helmstead (Dec 1, 2010)

I know better than to guess  but I can't wait to see them!


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow Rosey is a fatso!! She is going to have either big twins or trips for sure!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 2, 2010)

What a beautiful bunch of goaties!!!

Just had to say thanks for posting the pictures, I love goat pictures!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 2, 2010)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Wow Rosey is a fatso!! She is going to have either big twins or trips for sure!!


She's not a small framed goat, but her belly makes her look so tiny. She still has a month to go, bless her heart. I'm thinking that she is going to have more than 2, but we'll see!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 2, 2010)

I cannot remember how many times I *swore* one of my does was going to have trips, or quads and then had a BIG, FAT single.  Point being.... you never can tell until the kids are on the ground.  

Good luck they all look great!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 3, 2010)

Something I noticed yesterday...

They have been getting a large helpin' of goat feed combined with sweet feed (all stock) as a treat. However, the spines on a couple of them are starting to show a little bit. Would it hurt to put them on some Calf Manna as well? 

The pasture we have them on is looking kind of sad as well. We have planted some rye, but it hasn't rained enough for it to sprout. Do I have another option for them to have some green pasture/forage this winter?


----------



## helmstead (Dec 3, 2010)

I give my gestating does (in their last month, only) Calf Manna - well really the ADM equivalent, but still...before I found that feed I used CM).

My mix is 2 parts goat pellet, 1 part alfalfa pellet, and 1/2 part Calf Manna.  You do have to increase the lbs you're feeding to maintain the right amount of goat pellet...but that's the idea anyway is to increase feed consumption to support mom, fetus and lactation.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 3, 2010)

I love your goats and the pictures.

(P.S. and I'm not that far away from you either)

Kim in Greenville NC


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, we are just a couple of weeks to a month until kid time. Alexis and the dark-headed doe #1 (I really should go ahead and name her...) have started building udders and their tail heads are starting to get more pronounced. They are also waddling around and their back legs look all loosey-goosey. Both of those are experienced mamas, so I'm not worried about them as much.

The other 4 are first-timers. A couple of them are getting a tiny bit of udder, but are still huge. They will probably be the ones that get an udder right before or after they kid it seems. 

The only one I'm worried about is Ruby - the solid red doe. She's smaller than the rest (in weight and diameter) so I was even doubting she was bred. She most likely is and carrying a single kid. The others are just so HUGE in comparison.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck on the kiddings and definitely keep us informed with PICS


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2010)

In an attempt to keep any of my does from honoring 'the code'...
I have not yet made any preperations for kidding season, aside from preggo BoSe and CDT shots....which I didn't call "Preggo shots" this year w/in the goat's earshot.  
There are no towels in the barn, the monitor isn't on, I haven't taken any preggo goat shots to post, nothing.  
The playpen's not ready, and the bottles / nipples / etc. are all still put away.

*whistles innocently*
Kids?  Oh...y'all are pregnant?  Who knew?

I suspect I'm not fooling them, though.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm completely booked up the rest of the week at work and Saturday happens to be Christmas so I think one of mine will kid this week.


----------



## ksj0225 (Dec 26, 2010)

Any updated pictures!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 26, 2010)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> Any updated pictures!!!


Not yet! I emailed the guy I got Alexis from and he said he saw the buck chasing her around on August 6th, which would put her kidding Dec. 29th. The good news is that the temps are supposed to go up to the mid 60s after this snow clears out!


----------



## dkluzier (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely girls!  I only have 5 weeks before our first kids start to arrive for 2011 and I can't wait.  Queen Babylon is first as always and she is larger than with her other pregnancies of which she had twins so I'm hoping for trips this year!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 29, 2010)

So, we have officially entered the "crazy person" stage. I just have to go out and check on all of them at least every couple of hours and during that time I just find myself standing there staring at them while they give me that "whatcha lookin' at" face and going about their business. 

My house is a mess. Christmas wrapping paper is still shoved behind the tree, clothes (folded, mind you) are stacked all over the couch, and my new Jeep still has salt all over it from the snow. Dirty dishes are stacked by the sink.

I haven't worn any makeup in 4 days. My 16-year-old brother finally broke the news to me yesterday that I looked rough. Thanks.  

Plus, I have curly red hair. Guess what that looks like after you have put a hat on a few dozen times throughout the day on the way out the door.

And all I can do is think about baby goats. Lord help us.


----------



## crazyland (Dec 29, 2010)

Well you might want to hurry up with the pictures before the girls have their kids.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm going to take Rolls' philosophy on things. 

To Dark-headed Doe #1: No, I do not see you not eating your food, staring off in space, and acting strange. No, I don't think you are in labor. So, I'm going back in the house.

To Alexis: No, I just didn't see you swinch up your body like you are having a contraction. So, I'm going back in the house.


----------



## rebelINny (Dec 31, 2010)

> I'm going to take Rolls' philosophy on things.
> 
> To Dark-headed Doe #1: No, I do not see you not eating your food, staring off in space, and acting strange. No, I don't think you are in labor. So, I'm going back in the house.
> 
> To Alexis: No, I just didn't see you swinch up your body like you are having a contraction. So, I'm going back in the house.


 good luck!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't follow my lead, it's not like *I* am having any luck w/ this method, 

I would have sworn one of the 3 would have went yesterday...if an earthquake, temperature change, storms, and me informing them that I was taking a long hot bath didn't throw them into labor, I dunno what else I can do.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 5, 2011)

Pictures taken today (1/5/2011). "Drama Mama", Alexis, and the Light-head doe are getting the hollowed out look. These are not the best pictures in the world, but they help me track their progress. Alexis is 2 days past her expected due date. 

Ruby should be the last to kid, but she's in the kidding area anyways as company to her sis, Rosey.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 5, 2011)

FYI- Alexis has that whole rounded out butt thing going on and very visible tail bone................looks extremely close!!!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are some beautiful gals!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 5, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> FYI- Alexis has that whole rounded out butt thing going on and very visible tail bone................looks extremely close!!!


Yeah, I know. She's been standing like that today. I've been watching her like a hawk.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2011)

They teach them that pose at "doe code" school......

*runs away*

Seriously, I agree...she loooks close.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 5, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They teach them that pose at "doe code" school......
> 
> *runs away*
> 
> Seriously, I agree...she loooks close.


HA! She will probably wait another week. 

They are enjoying some hay and feed while I clean up the kidding area. Hopefully she'll wait until I can eat lunch and head back out.

They are dirty! I think they do it on purpose. I have a couple that won't even stand up to take a poo or pee, hence the nasty looking tails. I really should start trimming their tails and udders...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 5, 2011)

Alexis struck me that way too as soon as I saw the pic.  But yeah... doe code...


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a doe that is due in 3 weeks and she has that look already. Been watching her close. She kidded 5 days early last time with twins. She is known for holding her tail like that for a week or two before she kids though. :/


----------



## crazyland (Jan 5, 2011)

The girls are looking great.


----------



## PureSnowChic (Jan 5, 2011)

Oooh I can't wait for baby pictures!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

Alexis' udder is the biggest udder I have seen on a Boer goat - it looks like a first-time Dairy goat udder.  for babies today.

Pictures taken 8:30 this morning:


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

Did she just pee or is that goo?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

WE HAVE BABIES!!! Twin GIRLS! Pictures coming in a little while.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Did she just pee or is that goo?





			
				greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> WE HAVE BABIES!!! Twin GIRLS! Pictures coming in a little while.


I guess it was goo.


Yea for baby girls! 




WE DEMAND BABY PICTURES!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

I WIN, I WIN!!!

Not sure why I'm so excited (other than I WIN!) 

Just joking - I'm happy to hear your doe had a healthy delivery with two girls!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm SUPER excited both of these are girls! She had twin girls last year, so this was a great surprise! 

I went out around 8 this morning and told her I was going to go buy my books I need for my classes (which is an hour drive one way). Of course, today is rainy and cold.

After I went in the house, I declare she went to pushing. I could hear her inside the house, so I ran back out just in time to see her water break and watch the babies being born. That was the coolest experience ever! She had the first one laying down and the first one standing up. Of course, the second one came a lot faster than the first, but the whole birth didn't last more than 15 mins.

The first girl is having a little trouble getting on her feet, but after a dose of Vitamin B Complex, she's getting up and at it. The second girl is a fireball - as soon as she hit the ground, she was trying to get up and was sucking. 

She's a great mama. She's talking to them and hasn't stopped licking. She used her nose to help them get up and lifts her leg when they start to nurse.

Oh and, boy, do I stink! 

Doeling #1









Doeling #2









With Mama:









Click to view short video:


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!  *happy dancing for you*


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 6, 2011)

*Hurray!!!*      They are absolutely adorable!!!!  LOVE the video!  What a good mommy Alexis is!


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 6, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

Love that video!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome congrats!!! So glad everything went well. Great for girls!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hooray!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2011)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 6, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!  Send some of that girlie pink twin dust this way, will ya, please!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pictures!!  Love baby pictures.

How/where is the link to the video??

DonnaBelle


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Great pictures!!  Love baby pictures.
> 
> How/where is the link to the video??
> 
> DonnaBelle


It's at the very bottom of the pictures. You have to click on it to pull it up. Here is another link that may work better:
http://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff182/greenfamilyfarms/Goats/?action=view&current=DSCN3159.mp4


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

So, they have names!

Doeling #1 will be: GFF1 Alexis' Aurora
Doeling #2 will be: GFF1 Alexis' Andromeda


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2011)

I love it....You're naming newborns and you have "so and so's daughter" and "Light head doe"...

Named the ones not born yet?

(Laughing WITH you, not at you.... )


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 6, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I love it....You're naming newborns and you have "so and so's daughter" and "Light head doe"...
> 
> Named the ones not born yet?
> 
> (Laughing WITH you, not at you.... )


Yeah, I know.   I can't think of a name that fits them. It needs to be done. It would make things a lot easier for sure.


----------



## warthog (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonderful babies congratulations


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Congratulations!!! They are beautiful  !!! The pics are wonderful! Nice job!!!

Enjoy!!!

Thanks for sharing that video!!! OHHHH SOOO SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 6, 2011)

they are BEAUTIFUL  grats on those little girlies,,,, just to cute!!!!


Mossy Stone Farm home to

PB Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2011)

If anybody is interested, I posted some more pictures of them I took today (3 days old) on Facebook . These girls are already rotten! 

Also, I'll be linking a quick video of them acting silly this afternoon. It was 36 degrees outside, but they didn't seem to mind.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 15, 2011)

Is there an "ignore" feature on this site.  Between you being in driving distance and my friend in the same county as I am have kids left and right I have some baby fever!!!!



I have two due in March, you would think I could wait right 

So um (bag over head), who is kidding next!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 18, 2011)

Welp, I have a couple more does due sometimes this week if the breeding I witnessed was the one that "took." These two *SHOULD* be next - Dark Head Doe #1 and Light Head Doe. DHD #1's ligs are really loose, if not totally gone this afternoon. I can almost wrap my fingers around her tail head. 

Maybe (just maybe) more kids soon!

ETA: Also, I'm not sure if Ruby is bred. :/ She is not developing or shown any pregnancy signs. She really should be by now...


----------



## helmstead (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't you hate it when you should be seeing some signs of pregnancy...and don't?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 18, 2011)

I sure hope your kiddings go better than mine did.


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 25, 2011)

Any news on your girls?  You are tech with in driving distance so I'm keeping an eye on them  (L)


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, this morning "Drama Mama" is nesting, doing baby talk, and has a tiny bit of goo. Her udder was strutted yesterday and her ligs were gone, so maybe today?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Yup, I think she's going to go this morning. 

Here are some pics of her, and pics of the udder development of the other does.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

They are here! 1 Doeling, 1 Buckling! Pics + video coming up!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea! 














































We want Pics!

We want Pics!


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 28, 2011)

Woot. Can't wait for pics


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Good sized kids, and I'm biased, but they are beautiful! The buckling is a big boy! I normally don't take newborn weights, but I want to see what he weighs just out of curiosity. 

Here are newborn pictures!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

And a ~14 min video of the kidding posted on YouTube.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, what cuties. Congratulations!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 28, 2011)

Awwww!  Thanks for posting an easy delivery and those cute, vigorous babies!  There little sucking tongues....so cute!  And the little voices!!!!  My face hurts from grinning so hard!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't do facebook.  How bout some pics us weirdos can see!?!?!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I don't do facebook.  How bout some pics us weirdos can see!?!?!


It should let everybody see it, whether you have facebook or not. I have 3 pics on Photobucket...

Doeling 






Buckling





Both with Mama


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

I love how dark their heads are!  Such a rich color.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 28, 2011)

We all just LOVED watching the video - my kids are so excited about goat babies!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> We all just LOVED watching the video - my kids are so excited about goat babies!


Y'all probably laughed at my southern accent. I hate hearing myself talk because I sound like a hick. :/

Glad you enjoyed the video! I only cut out about 5 mins of the video, so that should give you an estimate how quickly things progressed.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats! They are beautiful  That little buckling looks like he is gonna be one stout fella.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 28, 2011)

I watched the video with my 4 year old!  Great experience for her since we have at least one due in March!!!

I can't believe you had the control to sit back and watch and not jump in there...

I might have to sit on my hands!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

My hubby was watching tv while I played the video...he heard that doe talking to her belly and looks up at our monitor like "Oh crap, someone's in labor", lol.  He's so well trained...

He got a kick out of your voice, don't feel like a 'hick'.
Being a southern lady isn't all bad!

Remember, we can say, "Bless your heart" and insult people and get away w/ it.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 28, 2011)

You don't sound like a hick at all!!!!!

I just LOVE accents - we're SO plain in our speech here.  I have children who pretend to sound like their from somewhere else - they all wish they could sound like you!

Enjoy those babies!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 29, 2011)

We *may* have another one to kid today or tomorrow. Bunny (aka Light Head Doe) has a strutted udder, is walking with stiff back legs, and is off her feed. Her normally lovey personality has changed and now she will shy away when I try to touch her.... which I don't blame her since I've been groping her for the past week. 

Echo (aka Dark Head Doe #2, daughter of Drama Mama) is absolutely huge. Either she has giant twins or triplets. She'll probably go after Bunny.

Last it should be Rosey.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 29, 2011)

Bunny kidded this evening to a single doeling! She has a full cape with a white star, plus a patch of brown on her chest. Beautiful! We're letting mama and baby bond tonight, so pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!  Looking forward to the pictures!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jan 29, 2011)

we loved your vid, beautiful babies, thank you for shareing!


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations. I loved the video it was great for educational purposes since I still have one goat left that needs to kid.  I didn't mind you accent at all. Southern accents sound friendly and warm. I have family with Southern accents.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, Pictures as promised! 

If you have FB, you can see all of them HERE. 

And 1 uploaded to Photobucket for those who can't see the FB pics:


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, she's purrrrrty!

Looks like the buck had a fun week 5 mos ago, doesn't it?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Oh, she's purrrrrty!
> 
> Looks like the buck had a fun week 5 mos ago, doesn't it?


Yeah, he didn't know what to do with himself. 

I'm super surprised this doeling is so nice! Bunny has a lot of Nubian characteristics (including those frosted ears and facial stripes) so when I saw her, she about took my breath. She's a big girl, too!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 30, 2011)

Those nose wrinkles are about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2011)

That's why I love outcrossing to Nubians, though...after the 2nd 'breedback' to boer, you seem to lose the dairy traits and go right back to looking 'all' boer.
With other dairy crosses, you can still see a lot of the characteristics after even 3 and 4 generations.
My "theory" is that since boer and nubians have so many common ancestors (and characteristics), it blends better.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 30, 2011)

What a cutie.  And looking right into the camera for a quick shot.  Perhaps a little ham too    Congrats.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! Congrats on a healthy beautiful doeling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 30, 2011)

She is adorable!  Congratulations!!


----------



## jlbpooh (Jan 30, 2011)

I love her little face. Those little wrinkles, make her look like a little puppy. LOL Absolutely adorable!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 31, 2011)

THANK YOU THANK YOU for the pics!!!  they are absolutely adorable!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 2, 2011)

Echo kidded tonight around 7:00 pm. I had to go in to help her, so I guess tonight was a good night for me to skip my Chemistry class. 

Background Info: Hubby was coming home from work, which is an hour away. Grandpa (who has helped pulled calves) was walking out the door to preach, Sister was at home BUT she has artificial nails, Mother was a hour away at a sewing machine shop. So, I was all alone.

The first kid started coming out head first - no feet. Ut oh. Went in, found his feet, but THEN his huge head was turned back. It took me a good 15 mins to get him repositioned since every time I got him "right" she would push and mess things up again. After 15 mins, she was so tired she was not caring anymore. I really was thinking I was going to have to put her down and take the kids since I could not get his head and legs through her pelvis. 

I called my Grandpa (who has cows) and he gave me instructions. He was about to start preaching is Wednesday night sermon, so he couldn't come help. After I got off the phone with him, I lost it. I was bubblering like a fool and crying so hard I couldn't catch my breath. So, I called my mother. After a meltdown on the phone with mama, I decided to try one more time. Echo was so tired, she was not caring I had my hand up her backside. FINALLY got big headed boy into the diving position and pulled him. Still alive! I was expecting him to be dead by that time. The second boy came butt first. Both seem like they are going to make it. 

I knew this was going to happen sooner or later, so I'm super glad I was around. Especially since this was Echo's first kidding. WHEW! 

I've taken a shower and I'm going to enjoy my sub my hubby is bringing home for me and I'll get pictures later tonight or in the morning. 

Oh, and after I clean my cell phone. It has birth goo on it.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job getting them out...The first time's always scary but you did it.
      

I've been to the blubbering stage a few times....screaming at DH that "I can't get 'em out, I AM TRYING" as he's arm-chair quarterbacking and telling me how to do it.  (With his big paws, he doesn't even try).


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics. Great job on getting them out!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new babies!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 3, 2011)

Some quick pictures I took this morning 

Buckling that was head back:






Buckling that was butt first:





All three (mama + kids) are doing wonderful. Echo is sore, but eating and drinking just fine this morning. The kids are also nursing on their own. The first kid I had to pull I was afraid he wouldn't be able to use his front legs since I pulled on them so hard to get him out. But, he's up and at it this morning. Lil troublemakers. 

My husband has forbade me from naming these since I have a special connection to them already. But, what he doesn't know is that they have nicknames already.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2011)

I swear, Boer babies are the *cutest* kids....beautiful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 3, 2011)

Boer babies ARE adorable!

Great job getting those babies out!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 3, 2011)

Just LOVE them!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Their nicknames should be Headbutt and Butthead LOL


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 3, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Their nicknames should be Headbutt and Butthead LOL


That's actually really close! They are Hardhead and Butthead.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Haha! Great minds think alike


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 6, 2011)

Rosey is in labor this morning. She's the last doe I had due, so the very last kids for me this year. 

After the issues I had with Echo's kids, I'm going to stick around here with her this morning until I know she has kidded and is ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck. I hope this one goes without a hitch.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 6, 2011)

Rosey kidded a BIG single doeling around 11:45. She's traditional with a big white blaze and a couple of brown feet, which is about what we expected.

I thought for a minute there I was going to have to give her an appeasiatomy to help get the kid out. Her poor girl parts were stretched so tight that it was shiny as the kid's head was coming. But we both persevered and have a healthy girl and an intact mama. 

Pictures in a few.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, Facebook pictures here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2077906&id=1506278501&l=a5f2d63929


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 6, 2011)

how sweet


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a picture of Rosey and her doeling (2 days old). Look at how big this gal is! 

As a side note, we have all of the kids born this year up for sale as well as some fullblood and % adult does. You can see a full listing of what we have for sale on our website's for sale page.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

Congratulations on all the kiddings. I bet you are glad it is over.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't notice the random goat pooping in the background until now.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 10, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> I didn't notice the random goat pooping in the background until now.


It's an action shot!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm only familiar with nubians, and rather new even with them.  I didn't realize boars had so much fiber on them.  Do you all normally shave them down in the summers?  I just assumed their coats were similar to nubians.

Cute doeling!  Looks like shes doing well!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 10, 2011)

Really nice kid crop! Congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 10, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I'm only familiar with nubians, and rather new even with them.  I didn't realize boars had so much fiber on them.  Do you all normally shave them down in the summers?  I just assumed their coats were similar to nubians.
> 
> Cute doeling!  Looks like shes doing well!


The "fuzz" is more obvious on the colored Boers, but yeah, they do get awfully fuzzy in the winter time. In the summer, they smooth right down.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a video of all of them out playing this morning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPJGWal_yAU


----------

